

State seizes 11-year-old,arrests his mother after he defends marijuana on school - pyabo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2015/04/17/state-seizes-11-year-old-arrests-his-mother-after-he-defends-medical-marijuana-during-a-school-presentation/?tid=trending_strip_6

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9396004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9396004)

